# Problem selecting A.I. level in beta versions



## johnk119 (Nov 30, 2004)

hey i'm having a problem selecting an A.I. level in beta 10 however i reinstalled beta 9 and the A.I. selection box is still grayed out.... i'm not sure what happened any ideas would be appreciated.... is a.i. simply a registry value... and if so can it be changed manually ?


----------

